# Widest wheels available



## chad1140 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello all. I am a newbie to the site and I was wondering what is the widest width wheel that can be placed in the rears without interference. Also will Corvette or Camaro wheels fit the GTO. I know that for Corvette there is a mini tub available for wider wheels is there such an aftermarket product for GTO's because I would really like to see some 11" or wider wheels on the rear. TIA.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

On the 05, the stock wheels are the widest that will fit.


----------



## chad1140 (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone on this site done any modification to cram something a little bigger in there?


----------



## superdave01 (Mar 3, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> On the 05, the stock wheels are the widest that will fit.


18x8 or 8.5 w/235/40x18's will fit with no problem. If you try to go wider, you're gonna hafta roll the rear fender lips. Lots of people like the "staggered" look with 19x9 and 19x9.5, but be prepared for rolling the fenders and possible inside rubbing. Selecting the "correct" offset is the KEY!!!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Please, keep this thread going, I too, would like to know how wide I can go!! I was thinking about trying to find some slightly used c5 rims to fit on it, is this a good idea? would this hurt or help wheel hop? Would this be a good way to improve 1/4 mile times or is it too much $$$ for the improvement


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

*Ditto*

Hey Stockton Raider, I'm just south of you in Merced. I have a black on black 05, but no mods yet. I also want wider wheels/tires and looking forward to some performance mods. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

18x9 with a 50mm offset will clear without rolling fender..... BMR did a 10" street tire install on their car and it required "mini-tubbing"! Check out www.bmrfabrication.com and go to the build up, they show some pics! :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*No Gm Rims Will Fit*

The bolt pattern for the GTO is 5X120mm not 5X4 3/4" like the Vettes. The GTO has the same bolt pattern ans most BMW's.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey GOATFAN, we should meet up sometime and own the freeways together, I love my 05a4 gto and Ive already added spintech mufflers an x pipe, and jba headers, if you are interested in any exhaust mods, call norcal muffler, in Manteca, my buddy Anthony S. is a part owner and tell him you know mike with the goat and he should hook you up a bit!!! let me know :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> The bolt pattern for the GTO is 5X120mm not 5X4 3/4" like the Vettes. The GTO has the same bolt pattern ans most BMW's.


Actually, the goats have a 4.73" bolt pattern so you CAN use the GM wheels!!!! (sorry not supposed to tell!) BTW, I just ordered a set of Weld Pro Star wheels (15x8 and 15x4) for the my GTO, I can't justify spending $1100.00 on Bogarts when I can (get) sell these for $700.00!!!!!!!!! When I get them I'll let ya'll know if the 26x11.50x15's will fit! :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Actually, the goats have a 4.73" bolt pattern so you CAN use the GM wheels!!!! (sorry not supposed to tell!) BTW, I just ordered a set of Weld Pro Star wheels (15x8 and 15x4) for the my GTO, I can't justify spending $1100.00 on Bogarts when I can (get) sell these for $700.00!!!!!!!!! When I get them I'll let ya'll know if the 26x11.50x15's will fit! :cheers


 :agree I mounted a set of 17" X 9.5", 56mm offset, '93 Corvette wheels on the back of mine just to see how the width of the rim/tire would look and I had no problem mounting them. I didn't drive the car but the lugs looked perfectly centered in the lug holes of the wheel.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> :agree I mounted a set of 17" X 9.5", 56mm offset, '93 Corvette wheels on the back of mine just to see how the width of the rim/tire would look and I had no problem mounting them. I didn't drive the car but the lugs looked perfectly centered in the lug holes of the wheel.


YEP!!!! I know that the 17x9's on the F-body's fit the rear only!! :cheers


----------

